
Ask HN: Wrote a Computer Graphics textbook. How do I maximize impact? - ggambetta
Long story short, I wrote a Computer Graphics textbook. It is based on materials I created over the course of 7 years teaching the subject at university level, a couple of lifetimes ago.<p>It doesn&#x27;t teach how to <i>use</i> OpenGL, but how OpenGL <i>works</i>; using only a method to set the color of a pixel, it builds a raytracer and a rasterizer from scratch. Like the rest of my educational content[0][1], the emphasis is on being very accessible without compromising on depth or complexity.<p>What to do next is unclear, though. I want to maximize its impact and exposure (if I was a SV startup, my goal would be &quot;every university student in the world uses this book&quot;). I&#x27;m thinking of putting the whole text and the example source code (all Javascript) in GitHub, under some non-commercial license that encourages people to use it, share it and improve it.<p>Are there any other obvious options that I&#x27;m missing? I&#x27;m very far from the academic, publishing and education worlds.<p>[0]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gabrielgambetta.com&#x2F;client-server-game-architecture.html<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gabrielgambetta.com&#x2F;generic-search.html
======
billconan
A coworker pointed me to this
[http://graphicscodex.com/](http://graphicscodex.com/)

When we discussed computer graphics ebooks.

I guess the graphics codex is interactive? Maybe something to add into an
ebook

------
m2n037
Are you planning to make it free or sell it? You can explore gumroad, leanpub,
or packtpub, may be.

~~~
ggambetta
Could go either way - leaning towards making it free.

------
Vicfred
I was interested until I read javascript

